# ACS skills assessment for IT Professionals not having computer science degree



## omkar_paranjpe (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello,

I am having a bachelor of engg degree from Mumbai university in Electronics and Telecommunications stream. I am working in IT company as principal software engineer with 9+ years of experience.

I would like to have information on the following
1) Can I get my skills assessment done by ACS? or any other assessing body?
2) As I am working in IT industry and does not have education in IT related courses like Computer Engineering or IT Engineering, will ACS consider it as ICT Minor? 
3) will this ICT minor be 'closely related to nominated occupation' or 'NOT closely related to nominated occupation'?
4) How many years ACS will reduce from my work experience? 4 or more?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

1. There is no CAN. ACS will be your assessing authority as your occupation is IT related.
https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment
2. Bachelors with ECE is ICT Major (Not cloasely related to your nominated occupation) hence first 4 yrs of your relevant exp will be considered unskilled or in other deducted.
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
3. same ans as point 2.
4. answered in point 2.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- ACS yes
2- no ICT education = 6 years deduction, plus ACS won't assess the degree and you will need to do PTA with VETASSESS to have your degree assessed
3- Probably you will be assessed as ICT Minor closely related, which means 5 years deduction
4- Depends, if you are assessed as ICT Minor closely related, it's 5, if not closely related, it's 6, however, if it is assessed as ICT Major, not closely related, it will be 4

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf


----------

